# Motorola - Telekom - Molteni - Strada



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

just had to upload this and share my 4 new additions to the family... super clean examples of a great MERCKX 




( ok fine they arnt all mine   )


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*saw them*

those are the ones on ebay. did they sell? did you get one? they sure got a lot of bids! all too small for me, plus i already have a slx corsa extra and ti merckx. beautiful frames, tho.

tv


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I saw those as well and was amazed at all the bidding. It's a great time of the year for Merckx's apparently, as there's a 54cm MXL and a 60cm Caloi/Merckx on eBay now. 

Good luck to whomever picks up those beauties!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

tv_vt said:


> those are the ones on ebay. did they sell? did you get one? they sure got a lot of bids! all too small for me, plus i already have a slx corsa extra and ti merckx. beautiful frames, tho.
> 
> tv



yes they are the ones from ebay... no they are all 56 / 55 i believe.. im on the smaller end there.. which is like a 50-53.... i would have purchased that TELEKOM in a heartbeat if it were my size trust me...

beaauttifull pictures i hope they all go to good homes...


----------

